# 2011 Chevy Cruze, Exhaust Pipe Chrome Tip?



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I think the exhaust on the Cruzes are sloped down at the tip, so a chrome tip wouldn't work but I'm not entirely sure. Unless they designed one with a bend so it came level out of the back maybe


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i have a chrome exhaust tip courtesy of doug thorley looks stock and gives power


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i have a chrome exhaust tip courtesy of doug thorley looks stock *and gives power*


An exhaust tip? Really???!!! Please explain.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> An exhaust tip? Really???!!! Please explain.


oppps meant to say i have a exhaust with a chrome tip gives more power and looks completely stock no fart can or anything


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

How much more power?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> How much more power?


its hard to say cause it never got dynoed but its alot more noticble than the intake and sounds way nicer,id like to say i have a total of 15hp with intake and exhaust


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> its hard to say cause it never got dynoed but its alot more noticble than the intake and sounds way nicer,id like to say i have a total of *15hp* with intake and exhaust


...that'd be about a +10% increase.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...that'd be about a +10% increase.


mm thats good it moves alot faster then it did stock. I think the 0-60 time is down into the high 8s.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

gllong71 said:


> I'm looking for info or retailer with Chrome tip for the LS exhaust pipe.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Greg


 Yeah I was looking around the other day & found a chrome tip (3x Racing) only about 6 inches long. Max width I found was 2 1/4 in diamater. The locking retainers would not fit. The worst part was 
I thought it blocked the exhaust outlet as OEM tip is flanged down.
I returned it to auto parts store (advanced). Try to find a 2 1/2in max 
that is curved. The back end is boring looking to me. Even the RS package doesn't do it. The back end needs to be more macho looking. Let me know if you find something. Good Luck.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I agree the rear end is kind of boring. LTZ should get at least one visible chrome or polished exhaust. The twin polished exhausts on our '10 Equinox really sets it off. That look courtesy of the LTZ trim line. 

The Cruze LTZ upgraded to RS should get nice looking exhaust, but it is invisible from what I've seen.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...so, maybe *RS* = *Really Stealthy* instead of *Rally Sport*?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...so, maybe *RS* = *Really Stealthy* instead of *Rally Sport*?


 
I think you may be onto something there 'Cuda!


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...so, maybe *RS* = *Really Stealthy* instead of *Road Rally Sport*?


Did you mean *Rally Sport* versus Road Sport (RS)?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...oops, my bad! Yes, it should be *Rally Sport*.

...thanks! correction made.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

I just looked at the Australian Cruze. The May winner in this forum. Now thats a good looking rear end on that car. Anyone know if that is aftermarkert?


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

im thinking about cutting off the curved part of the tailpipe and then cutting a larger hole in the plastic to accommodate this...

Korean Auto Imports


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

found this on ebay guys:








CHROME EXHAUST MUFFLER TIP For chevy cruze 09 10 2011 | eBay

and another one
http://www.chromemycar.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=218


----------

